#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-24
<aim1159> bazhang:
<aim1159> bazhang: in case you need to contact me use aim@aim.pp.ru email/jabber address
<aim1159> i'm in UTC+3 timezone
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-26
<pckchem> Hello, may I obtain a cloak please?
<LjL> pckchem: what's your launchpad address?
<pckchem> patrick-kilgore
<LjL> pckchem: uhm, nevermind. you have it in your realname
<pckchem> :)
<LjL> pckchem, if i'm not mistaken you aren't an ubuntu member?
<pckchem> By member you mean?..
<LjL> !member | pckchem
<ubottu> pckchem: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<LjL> pckchem: you need to be an ubuntu member to get an ubuntu member cloak. you can, however, obtain an "unaffiliated" cloak, but you need to ask in #freenode for that
<pckchem> Ahh, thanks for that information. Nope, just an ubuntero/bug-control member I had never seen that particular distinction referenced. Thanks for the help.
<Garfeild> hi all (^_^)
<LjL> hello
<Myrtti> hello :-)
<Garfeild> wow)
<Myrtti> hmmm?
<DarkSmoke> hello
<DarkSmoke> i opened #kubuntu-mt up
<DarkSmoke> to help any maltese people that join
<DarkSmoke> can you list it somewhere so people know bout it?
<LjL> are you sure that's appropriate?
<DarkSmoke> why not?
<LjL> i mean, are there enough Maltese Ubuntu users to justify separate #ubuntu-mt and #kubuntu-mt channels?
<LjL> considering i'm currently *alone* in #ubuntu-mt, i wouldn't think so...
<DarkSmoke> no but why not create it? if there is someone that knows how to talk better maltese then english and needs help?
<LjL> then use #ubuntu-mt for that
<LjL> we have separate english #ubuntu and #kubuntu because the traffic justifies that
<LjL> not because opening channels is always appropriate
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> how can i remove registration from #kubuntu-mt?
<LjL>  /msg chanserv help drop
<LjL> keep in mind the #ubuntu-mt topic: "This channel is for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and ubuntu server support for Maltese users"
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> dropped it
<LjL> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-27
<bazhang> they are already trying to bargain
<bazhang> Engelus[work], why are you in #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> were
<bazhang> Вы говорите по-английски Engelus[work] ?
<Engelus[work]> bazhang да но плохо
<bazhang> Engelus[work], its ok; just try
<bazhang> Engelus[work], why go to #ubuntu-women? that is not the place for you.
<Myrtti> unless you have some REAL input
<Myrtti> we don't mind men in the channel. But we expect some input from them
<Engelus[work]> понял
<Myrtti> also, if you don't speak any English, what were you doing in #ubuntu-women?
<elkbuntu> you were speaking english in the other channel, what's so different about here?
<Myrtti> this isn't giving us a good image on the behaviour of our Russian representatives of Ubuntu...
<bazhang> * zlo (n=hz@195.238.92.107) has joined #ubuntu-ru  <---zloy
<bazhang> * vanya (n=Core0@jet.globallogic.com.ua) has joined #ubuntu-ru <---also zloy
<bazhang> micro, when were you banned
<micro> About a month ago like ...
<bazhang> who banned you micro and why were you banned
<micro> I do not know, I came home and I have written you ban
<bazhang> micro, was banned A4Tech about a month ago
<A4Tech> and?
<bazhang> that was before my time; maybe you could talk to him
<micro> bazhang thanks!
<bazhang> micro, please leave #ubuntu-ops channel
<bazhang> A4Tech, thanks much
<A4Tech> I am for him to watch ... Still, this is not my ban was
<A4Tech> bazhang, but for that you have ban today? He said that just went to the channel
<bazhang> A4Tech, engelus?
<A4Tech> yes
<bazhang> A4Tech, why does he want to be in #ubuntu-women? especially after the problems polatov and KuKman caused there
<bazhang> A4Tech, he has no reason to be there does he?
<A4Tech> I think this is not the cause was immediately ban
<bazhang> kukman polatov and zloy caused many problems there
<bazhang> zloy is now k-lined
<A4Tech> This has always been a sane man (in my memory)
<bazhang> he has no reason to be in the channel for women
<A4Tech> mb a girl?
<bazhang> he is a man.
<bazhang> and he was saying some not nice things there.
<bazhang> he said it was a funny joke.
<bazhang> but no one in that channel thinks it was a funny joke
<A4Tech> so he talked on the channel, or nothing?
<bazhang> cексуальные домогательства
<A4Tech> oO
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> not funny
<A4Tech> then I do not have anything against you
<bazhang> I have talked to kukman and polatov
<bazhang> they know not to try any more bad actions
<bazhang> or they will be banned too.
<A4Tech> bazhang, 	
<A4Tech> I hope I am not to blame in that these people go through channels
<bazhang> A4Tech, dont know how you could be.
<bazhang> they know it is wrong and they do it anyway.
<bazhang> now freenode is interested in what they are doing
<bazhang> n=intel@62.244.21.110 <---zloy (z10y) k-line evading again
<Garfeild> bazhang: hi
<bazhang> Garfeild, hi
<Garfeild> bazhang: what now did he?
<bazhang> zloy has been ban evading many times, and now k-line evading
<Myrtti> cheerful fellow
<bazhang> Garfeild, there is a user familyman
<bazhang> he was banned yes?
<Garfeild> oh, i saw him yesterday)
<A4Tech> =)
<Garfeild> yep
<bazhang> I talked to him today
<bazhang> he did not understand the problems of -ru recently
<Myrtti> I hate to say it to you, but these problems make me personally look at everyone coming from a Russian ip with certain degree of suspicion
<Myrtti> >__<
<A4Tech> Not all Russian such as zloy ...
<Garfeild> oh...it's a pity
<bazhang> also polatov and kukman
<Garfeild> they think it's funny
<bazhang> its not
<bazhang> cексуальные домогательства
<Garfeild> i agree with you
<[NikO]> hi
<purity^> hello
<[NikO]> what's the difference /mode +b user and /cs access #channel add user +b
<[NikO]> +between
<purity^> i dunno
<purity^> sound like /cs fix the +b with the chanserv?
<purity^> and if you just use /mode +b it will be you that sets the +b flag
<jussi01> [NikO]: probably easier to ask in #freenode... ;)
<[NikO]> ok, i try :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-28
<grot> Hi, I haven't used IRC that much. I registerd this nick yesterday and is wondering if it would be possible to get a ubuntu cloak somehow?
<PriceChild> grot: are you an ubuntu member?
<grot> no, I am not, so I guess not then
<PriceChild> I'm afraid ubuntu cloaks are only for members.
<grot> ok, thanks for helping me
<bazhang> n=Core0@jet.globallogic.com.ua <---zloy still ban evading.
<stdin> bazhang: wern't they k-lined?
<bazhang> stdin, yes
<bazhang> many times
<bazhang> but he keeps on ban/k-line evading
<bazhang> one of his co-conspirators (KuKman) in the assault on #ubuntu-women is lobbying to have his ban removed (and k-line)
<bazhang> he has ban/kline evaded in the double digits now
<Myrtti> bazhang: where?
<bazhang> Myrtti, zloy has been to -ru a dozen times after his initial ban (both k-line and ban-evading)
<Myrtti> bazhang: but where are they conspirating
<Myrtti> -ru?
<bazhang> Myrtti, KuKman, polatov, and zloy were the three main figures behind the initial assault
<Myrtti> yes...
<Myrtti> but where are they now lobbying and conspirating?
<bazhang> Myrtti, they were laughing after zloy pasted in #u, and then KuKman came to be unbanned in -ops (from -women), they were yukking it up
<bazhang> conspiring, ie done the initial assault.
<bazhang> I would keep an eye on dmay though
<bazhang> he is in -women now
<jussi01> ok, Im off sleepy byes... nini all
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-29
<[NikO]> hi/re
<[NikO]> anyone know the exact command send to server when we /remove someone ?
<nalioth> [NikO]: /quote remove #channel %nick/hostmask
<nalioth> [NikO]: you must be opped
<[NikO]> can't have it to work with supybot raw message
<nalioth> try /raw instead of /quote
<[NikO]> thanks nalioth Price Child - to avoid hl - give me a good answer with check raw log :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-30
<sizzam> may i have an ubuntu member cloak?   here is my launchpad page:  https://launchpad.net/~samlesher
<PriceChild> sizzam: Sorry but ubuntu member cloaks are only for ubuntu members.
<PriceChild> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<sizzam> thanks
<PriceChild> sizzam: what is the dead ubuntu team?
<sizzam> PriceChild: the dead ubuntu team?
<LjL> PriceChild, it's an administrative team of some sort i think
<sizzam> ahh, i see it now
<sizzam> not sure
<PriceChild> LjL: i don't get it?
<LjL> PriceChild, i'm not sure either, but i've encountered before, i thought it might be for teams that cease actually existing to join, or something like that
<bazhang> aim1159, hi
<bazhang> aim1159, KuKman does not seem to understand that -ru is not the place to talk about bans
<bazhang> aim1159, that is for ubuntu support
<[NikO]> hi
<[NikO]> we have a big problem
<[NikO]> on #ubuntu-fr
<[NikO]> lof of people from a gentoolike channel come and flood, troll, etc
<[NikO]> and us ban list is full
<PriceChild> [NikO]: no bans you can clear out?
<[NikO]> lof of them are just putted now :/
<[NikO]> i clear 5 just 5 minutes before
<[NikO]> but if 64 users of a channel  come ... i can't do something ..
<[NikO]> PriceChild, i must put 10 minutes +m
<[NikO]> due to that
<[NikO]> ...
<PriceChild> 64?
<[NikO]> don't know the exact numbers
<[NikO]> they changes nicks, ip, etc ..
<[NikO]> thinks, it s #gentoo-fr channel users
<PriceChild> there seem to be very old bans in there
<PriceChild> -!- mode/#ubuntu-fr [+b *!*@gateway*!#freenode] by [NikO] ?
<[NikO]> mibbit and stuff like that ...
<PriceChild> to #freenode?
<[NikO]> where people can explain them why they are forwarded
<PriceChild> [NikO]: 'people' like me?
<[NikO]> PriceChild, ok, i remove it,
<[NikO]> i will try again to us loco leader to ask for the +L
<PriceChild> I'm afraid we don't have infinite time.
<PriceChild> I'm not sure you need it.
<PriceChild> you now have 29 bans
<PriceChild> hmm #ubuntu could do with a clear
<PriceChild> :P
<[NikO]> PriceChild, 10 minute of mute due to silly guy, it's not good for support we want to provide
<[NikO]> we use bot to put temporary ban
<[NikO]> see silly guy cycle and cycle ..
<trucMuche> j'ai dû le ban là
<trucMuche> désolé
<[NikO]> trucMuche, no sorry, it s the same guy enforce ban and troll juste before ..
<[NikO]> ok, found the channel where they come all : #tribugentoo
<PriceChild> [NikO]: don't join
<trucMuche> ok
<PriceChild> [NikO]: I'm afraid I have to run in 5 minutes.
<[NikO]> no matter
<[NikO]> banlist full again, and they continues, i must +m again
<trucMuche> je perd courage y'a des jours :(
<_trucMuche> expliquer la philosophie Ubuntu ... c'est dur quand on tombe sur des *sourds*
<LjL> McPeter: what happened?
<McPeter> i just remplace trucMuche by me
<McPeter> eu .. 'replace/remplace
<LjL> McPeter: ok, i'd like to know what happened anyway, you're complaining in #freenode
<McPeter> ah
<McPeter> because an user joke and troll for today on #ubuntu-fr
<McPeter> and after he register a chanel on freenode with my nickname
<McPeter> and i think a best plce for this complain is #freenode ? :)
<McPeter> place*
<LjL> McPeter: sure, i just wanted to know what happened
<[NikO]> :)
<McPeter> LjL, at today many users flood/troll/insult on #ubuntu-fr
<McPeter> grrr me and my wrong english :)
<[NikO]> LjL, we talk about user 'markand', who certainly source of the problems happend today on #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> [NikO]: how do you know #tribugentoo is the "base"?
<[NikO]> cause some users i know tell me
<[NikO]> some user in #gentoofr tell me that in private
<[NikO]> and we have some weeks before the same problems with us
<LjL> ah, #gentoofr, that's what the official one is called. i tried -fr and .fr...
<[NikO]> i don't know why they do that :/
<[NikO]> hum, in fact i will go on #tribugentoo and try to tells with ops on that place if that continues ...
<McPeter> _hard_day_ :'(
<erUSUL> someone for Konsole on #ubuntu ??
<LjL> yes we saw, i'll close an eye for this one time though and see if he stops after the warning
<erUSUL> LjL: i saw Flannel right after i came here :| murphy's law XD
<[NikO]> <[NikO]> Enlight_uni, tu pourrais m'expliquer ce que tribu... a comme probleme avec #ubuntu-fr ?
<[NikO]> <Enlight_uni> rien de particulier, on aime juste s'amuser tu remarquera que l'off topic nous à aussi fait partir de ...-fr
<[NikO]> ...
<LjL> [NikO]: et c'est un operateur? interessant
<[NikO]> LjL, la plupart de ceux qui ont génés sont dans l'access list :/
<LjL> [NikO]: mais pas ce markand
<[NikO]> no, but i think he fire or exit them :)
<[NikO]> excite
<McPeter> <Enlight_uni> je vais le provoc je crois
<LjL> [NikO]: quand enlight_unit dit que "l'offtopic ils a fait partir de ...-fr", que est ce "...-fr"?
<[NikO]> i don't know what channel he tell
<LjL> que disent les ops de #gentoofr?
<McPeter> #gentoofr and #tribugentoo c'est une vieille guerre
<[NikO]> ah, bah voila
<McPeter> ils se battent entre eux pour la légitimité depuis des années
<[NikO]> LjL, i only talk with geek*** something of #gentoofr, he say he know who do that, that's all.
<LjL> mais #gentoofr douvrait savoir que *Gentoo* tien les droits d'utilizer les canales #*gentoo*...
<McPeter> maybe not :\
<[NikO]> mais le probleme c'est pas #gentoofr mais tribu
<[NikO]> enfin, i hope that don't happen again
<LjL> [NikO]: oui ok, mais un canal comme #tribugentoo poudrait pas existir dans l'espace #*ubuntu*
<[NikO]> i have other thing to do at lunch time on sunday :/
<[NikO]> ouais je sais bien :)
<LjL> pour cette raison je me demande pourquoi, si #gentoofr est le canal officiel, comme ils disent d'etre dans le topic...
<[NikO]> guerre de petit chef et petites communautée, peut etre que pour gentoo la politique est différentes vis à vis de freenode
<LjL> y, d'autre partie, le topic de #tribugentoo dis que ils sont *pas* un group officiel de Gentoo...
<LjL> c'est possibile, je demanderais a les personnes qui douvraint le savoir...
<[NikO]> LjL, official of an unaffiliated site #gentoofr : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Accueil
<[NikO]> ah sorry confuse
 * [NikO] need sleep :)
<McPeter> haha :)
<LjL> [NikO]: that's what #tribugentoo says it represents, actually
<[NikO]> yes
<McPeter> LjL, the big problem for many french people (i don't know if it's the same for english people (and other people)) is they can't accept the *noob* philosophic attitude
<McPeter> markand and many other people say : if you use GNU/Linux you _must_ (line command etc ..)
<McPeter> and when we try explain : u can use "user friendly interface" (GUI) this personn say : you are an idiot
<McPeter> it's juste _one_ exemple in middle problem
<McPeter> example*
<McPeter> (sorry for my bad english) ᒃ‿ᒄ
<LjL> McPeter: that's only a small problem. a bigger problem is when one channel organizes to troll another.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-23
<switchgirl> hi i have a complaint
<switchgirl> pleia2, you around?
<switchgirl> johanbr, you there?
<bazhang> switchgirl, what's the problem
<switchgirl> bazhang, sorry crashed
<bazhang> switchgirl, no problem, what is the issue
<switchgirl> gots a complaint
<bazhang> switchgirl, okay, what is the complaint
<switchgirl> markie- called me  a slag without any provercation - it breaks the ubuntu code of conduct
<bazhang> switchgirl, in which channel
<switchgirl> we share ubuntu-uk but he said it in a /msg
<Seeker`> what prompted this?
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325808/
<Seeker`> had you had any contact with him before that?
<switchgirl> none
<Seeker`> I will have a word with him
<switchgirl> thank you i'm offended. not encuraging to women is it?
<Seeker`> not sure what being a woman has to do with it; it isn't particularly encouraging to anyone
<switchgirl> Seeker`, would a guy call another guy a slag? or is it more likely that a man call a woman a slag?
<Seeker`> I think that is beside the point
<Seeker`> anyone calling anyone else a slag isn't encouraging
<jussi01> nalioth: jpds bot into #kubuntu-netbook if you get a chance please
<m4v> bazhang: what d-coy actually say was an insult at me, he's been doing that for some time now
<bazhang> m4v, right; I was just wanting him to move out of there
<m4v> I banned him from k-es and u-es, but he can't let it go
<bazhang> didn't see your name til just now, just the part about infeccion
<m4v> this is the first time he's this rude in a core channel, normally he just highlights me
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-24
<HFSPLUS> !OPS
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> HFSPLUS: How can we help you today?
<nalioth> Flannel: it's cytoxic from -ops
<ubot4> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<ubot4> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<corrie207> hi, i'd some help setting up a cloak please? launchpad address : https://launchpad.net/~corrie206 ,  IRC nick corrie206, followed instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<Pici> corrie207: To qualify for an ubuntu member cloak you first need to be an Ubuntu Member
<Pici> !membership | corrie207
<ubottu> corrie207: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<corrie207> Pici: thanks, i'll go read there,
<komputes> Hi there, when a staff member has time, please change my unaffiliated cloak to ubuntu member
<Pici> komputes: Could you please link your launchpad page?
<komputes> Pici: http://launchpad.net/~komputes
<Pici> komputes: you're all set, and congrats :)
<komputes> Thank you Pici
<jpds> komputes: Yo.
<komputes> jpds: heya
<Ddorda> hey all
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-25
<m4v> my bot is still in the other side of the split D:
<jdong> sure seems like a long split
<[BIOS]dnivra> i currently working on fixing a papercut and would like to know which is the channel to ask help in
<Tm_T> good morning
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-26
<ubot2> everplays called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-27
<therekku> Hello could someone here help me with Configuring / installing my Ubuntu ( Just need help with Software installation etc. ) Please?
<niko> therekku: #ubuntu is the support channel
<therekku> Thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-28
<UbuntNOOB> Enter text here...
<UbuntNOOB> Hello
<UbuntNOOB> I could use some help...
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> UbuntNOOB, with what
<UbuntNOOB> Well, I just got a dual boot XP-Ubuntu set up this afternoon
<UbuntNOOB> Everything is working fine except...
<UbuntNOOB> THE INTERNET
<bazhang> #ubuntu for support
<UbuntNOOB> *Dramatic music*
<UbuntNOOB> Oh...
<UbuntNOOB> I see...
<UbuntNOOB> So you dont love me?
<UbuntNOOB> :(
<UbuntNOOB> Ta ta then, ol' chaps
<fahadsadah> mirek is being abusive in #ubuntu
<fahadsadah> Has just quit
<c0p3rn1c> are there stats recorded on how many users there where in #ubuntu ?
<Tm_T> all-time highs might be up somewhere
<ninnnu> A question about OperatorGuidelines... "When to kick/ban people". Is "kick" used as in /kick or as a synonym of remove? I know the difference between kick/remove isn't very significiant, but I'd like to have a clarification.
<ziroday> ninnnu: its up to the operator mainly, most use /remove as that tends to outwit the auto-rejoin scripts
<ninnnu> So it's just "just remove from channel without ban", k
<mesula> popey thinks I'm Scott.
<popey> i kick/banned mesula because I believe mesula to be Scott-NotAFK who has a long standing ban in numerous channels, including -uk
<Ddorda> i want to change mail address to all the ubuntu mailing lists, is it possible?
<popey> yes
<popey> to go lists.ubuntu.com and choose any mailing list you're on, logon with your email address and password
<popey> there is an option to change email address, and do it globally
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-29
<mesula> popey: WTF I'm not Scott.
<joy> :)
<joy> кто может подсказать как установить KDE 3.9 ?
<jpds> !ru  | joy
<ubottu> joy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joy> м..
<jussi01> jpds: not really appropriate here
<jussi01> joy: do you speak english?
<joy> no )
<jussi01> joy: ??????, ?? ???????? ??-?????????? ???? ???, ??????????, ???????? ???, ??? ????? ? ????????????? ????????????? Google, ????? ?????????? ?????? ???.
<elky> jussi01, those were all ?'s
<jussi01> elky: not here they werent, and I suspect they werent to him either
<elky> jussi01, that's fine, but that means either you or i have our encoding messed up
<jpds> elky: All ???s here too.
<Mamarok> ditto here, system is utf, so those must really have been strange characters
<Mamarok> since the cyrilic ones were showing
<DJones> Is there a problem with the UbuntuLog bot? Somebody just asked me why there are no logs for yesterday and today at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/  The bot seems to be online going on a /whois
<tsimpson> DJones: the problem has been reported
<DJones> Thanks
<tsimpson> hopefully it should be fixed soon
<DJones> nop probs, they were looking for something they'd been asking in #ubuntu yesterday, I've given the relevant bits from my scrollback
<tsimpson> you can try looking on http://www.irseek.com they log #ubuntu too
<DJones> cheers
<dhillon-v10> hi all, how is everyone doing. I wanted to join Ubuntu irc operators team in launchpad, what would be the requirements: I have been writing documentation, answering a lot of question and been a lot on #ubuntu-us-fl our loco channel
<erUSUL> dhillon-v10: there are no formal requirements. new operators are just choose by the existing team
<erUSUL> !search operator
<ubottu> Found: orgthingy-#ubuntu-offtopic, lazy, opguidelines-#ubuntu-ops, orgything-#ubuntu-offtopic*, orgythingy-#ubuntu-offtopic*, appeal, idle-#ubuntu-ops, canibeanop
<erUSUL> !canibeanop
<ubottu> The Ops team does not take applications. When we want more Ops, we choose people who we are familiar with, and are seen to be polite and knowledgeable. We only choose people who will be effective operators and who we are confident will not abuse the privilege.
<erUSUL> that's it
<dhillon-v10> erUSUL, alright, thanks for the info :)
<erUSUL> no problem
<dhillon-v10> erUSUL, so I should go to my loco people and ask them right
<erUSUL> dhillon-v10: i thought you where asking for op in #ubuntu and other main channels...
<erUSUL> dhillon-v10: for loco chans is up to the current ops so ask them
<dhillon-v10> erUSUL, I don't know just any of the Ubuntu channels, the description give by ubottu was kind of vague because what defines " who we are familiar with, and are seen to be polite and knowledgeable."
<erUSUL> dhillon-v10: it refers to the #ubuntu channel
<dhillon-v10> erUSUL, alright thanks :)
<erUSUL> no problem
<dhillon-v10> erUSUL, see you later
<erUSUL> ciao
<nigel_nb> just for attention, ubuntu log bot does not seem to be working
<nigel_nb> logs have not been updated snce yday
<DJones> nigel_nb: I noticed the same thing earlier, its been reported and hopefully should be fixed soon
<nigel_nb> oh :)
<nigel_nb> DJones: thank you, I just wanted to make you guys aware if u didn't already knw :)
<DJones> no probs, thanks for reporting it
<nigel_nb> :)
<micahg> Does this channel handle IRC logging, or is that done by the bots?
<erUSUL> micahg: is done by bots
<micahg> ok, because no logging has happened in the past 2 days
<nhandler> micahg: It is a canonical bot that handles irclogs.ubuntu.com. The issue was reported in #canonical-sysadmins a few days ago, but it doesn't look like they fixed it
<micahg> ok nhandler, thanks
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions. | Logging for the main channels is broken, should be fixed soon.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-30
<Patricia> mmm bye bye
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-01
<m4v> logging seems to be working now *points topic*
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions.
<nhandler> m4v: You'd have access if you applied for membership ;) But I updated it
<m4v> not looking forward for any membership at the moment ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-02
<serfus> i'd like to offer myself as an ubuntu IRC member but i don't participate in the ubuntu core channels (maybe except for -offtopic). is it even possible that i would be accepted?
<popey> serfus: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership#IRC%20Specific%20Contributions ?
<popey> the first line is "Helpful activity in the support channels "
<serfus> popey, i did, so what i'm thinking about is if support channels are only #ubuntu/#xubuntu and other of the core channel or other support channel as well
<popey> What do you think the answer is?
<popey> *hint* https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<serfus> well, actually i was not sure, that is why i asked
<jussi> An active IRC contributor is held to the same standards, but the main focus of activity is expected to be in the Ubuntu IRC community. Some examples of possible types of IRC contributions include:
<jussi> Remember, these are only a few possible types of contributions. There are many additional methods of contributing to the Ubuntu IRC community.
<jussi> serfus: see above
<pleia2> sounds like the question is whether "Ubuntu IRC community" means strictly "core" or not (I can see how that would be unclear)
<pleia2> might be worth clarifying :)
<serfus> jussi, thanks
<serfus> pleia2, yes, you got me :)
<jussi> Hrm
<pleia2> maybe a quick definition of what the "Ubuntu IRC community" is?
<jussi> yeah, Ill fix it in a little while
<pleia2> thanks jussi
<topyli> jussi: i wish it was always this easy to find volunteers to fix our wiki pages! :)
<serfus> maybe just something like "in one of the ubuntu irc channels" instead of  "Ubuntu IRC community"
<jussi> Im kinda busy atm, but something about our namespace is probably best
<topyli> serfus: well one or more channels, whatever it takes to make a "significant and sustained" contribution
<topyli> or whatever the wording is, i forget
<serfus> topyli, roger that
<serfus> thanks for clarifying guys
<serfus> arr and pleia2 as well :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-03
<arcana> I have an account https://launchpad.net/~arcana,  how to get a cloak @ubuntu/member/?
<m4v> !member | arcana
<ubottu> arcana: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<arcana> m4v: tks
<m4v> arcana: you're welcome.
<arcana> m4v: thank you
<arcana> m4v: We can talk in private?
<m4v> arcana: sure, I don't mind.
<arcana> :)
<nhandler> popey, pleia2: I updated that wiki page to try and make it a bit more clear that contributions aren't limited to those made in core channels. Feel free to play with the wording to clarify it more if you think it is necessary
<Nafallo> hi. anyone from irc council here?
<Pici> Nafallo: Yes sir.
<vish> Nafallo: they hang out here, there is also -irc-council
<vish> oops, Pici is awake.. :)
<Nafallo> Pici: I wonder if we could make #ubuntu-se-mote a bit more uniform to the rights of #ubuntu-se. a good start would be removing sebastean from being founder.
<Nafallo> he's look time MIA and not in the loco anymore.
<Nafallo> the rest of the ops also have a lot of flags I'm not sure what they are, but I can fix that if I can be founder for that channel instead of sebastean.
<Nafallo> (access list rights, all of this)
<Pici> Nafallo: Just a moment..
<Nafallo> sure.
<Pici> Nafallo: Is 'mote' the offtopic channel? or something else?
<Nafallo> Pici: meeting channel.
<Pici> Ah.
<Nafallo> it looks like the loco is finally starting to have such things again ;-)
<Nafallo> so having a former TL from 4 years ago as founder is hurting us.
<Pici> Nafallo: Are you the current team lead?
<Nafallo> Pici: nope, HakanS is. I'm in charge of the IRC channels though, with a bunch of ops to help me.
<Nafallo> team leads are on half year rotation, so it doesn't make sense to have them as founder.
<Pici> Nafallo: Okay, you have +F there, so you should be able to manage the rest of the access.  I've changed sebastean to just +votiA.
<Nafallo> Pici: thank you very much! I'll make sure to streamline our channels now.
<Nafallo> Pici: I did see the council having rights there. is that something we should have in all our channels perhaps? maybe not as founder, but successor?
<Nafallo> just in case I get ran over by a bus and the other successor would as well! :-P
<Pici> Nafallo: Yes, that would be best, just in case we need to do something. We can always request that status from freenode if needed though, although that takes a little bit longer.
<Nafallo> Pici: yeah. I rather have it set in the list I think. thanks muchly! :-)
<Nafallo> Pici: one other question actually. is there anything you can't do if I remove just the F?
<Pici> Nafallo: Grant other people +F, remove your +F ;)
<Pici> +f is fine though :)
<ubot4`> In #ubuntu-irc, Pici said: +f is fine though :)
<Pici> ubot4`: yes, thanks.
<ubot4`> Factoid 'yes, thanks.' not found
<Nafallo> hahaha
<Nafallo> that made me laugh!
<Nafallo> I'm fine with escalating to FreeNode staff for removing my +F :-)
<m4v> make a note of stturf in #ubuntu, I have been banning him from u-es since yesterday due to flooding attempts.
<IdleOne> m4v: will do. thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-05
<ubot4`> vorian called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<Matir> I'd like to get a Ubuntu member cloak set up for my FreeNode account.  My launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~matir.
<m4v> Pici, jussi01, nhandler, topyli, tsimpson or whoever is the correct group contact ^
<m4v> er, jussi ^
<tsimpson> KB1JWQ, VorTechS, marienz, tomaw: one of you available?
<tomaw> yes
<marienz> yes
<tsimpson> could one you set Matir up with an ubuntu/member/matir cloak please
<marienz> done
<tsimpson> thanks :)
<marienz> no problem
<tsimpson> Matir: congrats on your membership, you're all set
<Matir> tsimpson, thanks!
<Matir> and marienz too, thanks
<tsimpson> m4v: as a fyi, nhandler can't requests cloaks, but can set them if we ask (one of the oddities of our governance)
<m4v> kk
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-28
<HakanS> Hello.
<Tm_T> HakanS: moin
<HakanS> I saw that you discussed me, and the channel #ubuntu-se-offtopic yesterday. I'm here now if you have any questions.
<jussi> HakanS: I beleive you were to send the IRCC mail ?
<HakanS> jussi: I will, later today.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-02
<k1l> `-`: wtf?
<niko> §1°
<tumbleweed> howdy. Anything special I should do if I'm setting up a private IRC channel? (for the developer-membership-board)
<popey> just make sure the name doesn't clash with other channels that might be needed in the future, and ensure plenty of people have control over it so you don't get locked out I guess ☺
<tumbleweed> yay for less bureaucracy
<Fuchs> tumbleweed: also have a look at http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<Fuchs> tumbleweed: and the help regarding flags and set (mainly mlock and guard) of chanserv.
<tumbleweed> yeah, must still do that
<tumbleweed> thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Fuchs> I assume it will be in the #ubuntu* namespace, then?  That would reduce the amount of action needed a bit :)
<tumbleweed> yeah, #ubuntu-dmb
<Fuchs> good
<tumbleweed> I'm not very familiar with freenode's services
<tumbleweed> I can't get chanserv to let me change channel modes
<Fuchs> maybe mlock is on?
<Fuchs> do you have a specific error message, or could you tell me what you try to set?
<tumbleweed> it won't let me change mlock
<Fuchs> what channel?
<Fuchs> sorry, stupid question
<tumbleweed> ah, I just turn it off
 * tumbleweed was trying to set new modes with it
<tumbleweed> and getting "You are not authorized to perform this command."
<Fuchs> tumbleweed: that works as well, e.g. /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-dmb -t+cn
<Fuchs> tumbleweed: I unfortunately don't have access to the access list of the channel
<tumbleweed> naah, think I'm sorted now
<Fuchs> tumbleweed: have a look at /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-dmb list
<Fuchs> okay
<tumbleweed> what do other teams do for private channels? password? op-only? or just clear out the lurkers when they want to discuss something sensitive?
<Fuchs> password doesn't help that well and might fail in cases of netsplits
<Fuchs> you can set it on invite only and maintain a list, if there are not many users
<tumbleweed> yup, not that many
<tumbleweed> I was just wondering what the ubuntu-norms are
<Fuchs> tumbleweed: in that case:  /quote help cmode
<Fuchs> tumbleweed: you might be interested in +i and +I
<Fuchs> tumbleweed: I have seen several, in one team we use +k  (password) which I don't like, in another we have +i
<tumbleweed> ok, I'll go with invite-only
<Fuchs> tumbleweed: then I would actually recommend to mlock +I and to set guard on
<Nafallo> ubot2 will disappear for a little server maintenance. should be back momentarily.
<ubot2> Nafallo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjohnston> I know that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines exists, however, is there an ettiquete type page somewhere for the general ubuntu namespace?
<Unit193> There is the !etiquette factoid, and the CoC covers some of that too
<Nafallo> oh. ubot2 is back btw.
<Nafallo> just fyi
<cjohnston> Unit193: I wonder if maybe the guidelines above should be made a little more general, since it only mentions #ubuntu that I see
<Myrtti> that is one of the bugs that are assigned to IRCC in launchpad, IIRC
<Myrtti> topyli probably confirms or denies my recollection
<cjohnston> Myrtti: was that directed to me?
<Myrtti> yeah I suppose
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<Unit193> cjohnston: http://notes.kde.org/ubuntuguidelines
<Myrtti> bug 788503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 788503 in ubuntu-community "IRC Guidelines too #ubuntu centric" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788503
<Myrtti> there is a new sketch somewhere but I can't remember the URL
<cjohnston> Thanks to both of you
<Unit193> Glad I was a little help, the bug is exactly what you were looking for
<cjohnston> :-)
<topyli> cjohnston: yes we would prefer to fix that bug than create more documents :)
<topyli> s/prefer to/rather/
<topyli> stupid language
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-03
<cjohnston> topyli: I do agree
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-04
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, Atlantic777 said: a is s
<Atlantic777> I'm sorry for commiting something to lubotu3... :/
<jussi> Atlantic777: dont stress, its only come up as a suggestion
<Atlantic777> ok :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-26
<McPeter> k1l_, hehe .. we have a same people :)
<k1l_> yep. its the same story every time. "i know how to unlock root and have to show it everyone"
<McPeter> sic :'(
<McPeter> oh sh.... my realy poor english :\
<McPeter> i try to help and prevent when i see "use sudo su" … but i'm very bad speak
<k1l_> well, im german and my english is not in best shape too :)
<McPeter> :)
<ninnnu> So, "rooting" Ubuntu is a thing now, just like rooting Android and iPhone?
<k1l_> its what the cool kids do :/
<xnox> ninnnu: not so much "rooting" in Ubuntu, as we ship root to the user out of the box ;-)
<k1l_> but Mark S. said he got root ;p
<McPeter> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-easily-skin-ubuntus-unity-desktop/
<McPeter> k1l_, you sugest that ?
<McPeter> suggest? sugest ? :\
<k1l_> on 12.04 myunity works. it doesnt work under 12.10 because they changed the dconf/gconf stuff. on 12.10 i recommend unsettings
<ninnnu> xnox: But it does take incredible l33t-skillz to open ancient looking terminal and type in "sudo passwd"!
<McPeter> ah ok
<k1l_> McPeter: in 12.04 myunity is in the repos
<McPeter> ok
<McPeter> (i'm use (again) gnome-panel :p)
<k1l_> im running unity since 11.10
<McPeter> i can't use unity for the moment :( (quadri screen)
<McPeter> only on laptop
<TheLordOfTime> i think ubottu died... (in #ubuntu)
<TheLordOfTime> was she caught in the netsplit?
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: died separately
<Fuchs> died earlier and is already known
<TheLordOfTime> ah okay, because the floodbots tried to pull !netsplit and it didnt work, so was curious.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-27
<xnox> we seem to be missing a bot in #ubuntu-devel to change topic & announce bug url's
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm, ubot2 doesn't follow me
<dontknow> hi
<dontknow> i banned from ubuntu and ubuntu offtopic. can you reverse it
<guntbert> dontknow: visit #ubuntu-ops to resolve that
<dontknow> guntbert: i am there but channel looks like empty
<guntbert> dontknow: you need to state what you want and prepare for some patience
<dontknow> ok
<TheLordOfTime> ubottu still down?
<tsimpson_> yes
<Pici> anyone spoke to jussi?
<Tm_T> yes
<Pici> And?
<TheLordOfTime> and?
<TheLordOfTime> lol......
<Tm_T> he's on it (:
<Unit193> Tm_T / xnox: Did you want ubot93 for now?
<Tm_T> Unit193: #ubuntu-devel might benefit from having some bot
<Unit193> Done.
<Tm_T> Unit193: thanks
<Daxter> qucik question: is there a cloak for just being a ubuntu user?
<Fuchs> no, but I can give you an unaffiliated one if you'd like
<k1l> !membership > Daxter
<ubot93> Daxter, please see my private message
<Fuchs> (you'd need an account for that though, if you have one, identify to it, else see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version)
<k1l> for the ubuntu cloak you need the membershipstatus like explained in the bots message
<k1l> other cloaks are freenode area.
<Daxter> ok just wondering if there were any ubuntu cloaks other than member ones
<Daxter> let me get registered and ill do a unaffiliated one
<Fuchs> not as far as memory serves, no
<Fuchs> Daxter: sure, poke me when ready
<k1l> Daxter: no, there are only membership cloaks
<Fuchs> so far so good, now you only need to follow the steps in the e-mail received :)
<Daxter> ok verified
<Fuchs> indeed.
<Fuchs> there you go. Usually you should ask that in #freenode, but it would be silly for me to repeat what I wrote here there. Enjoy :)
<Daxter> thanks
<Daxter> yeah i asked here for ubuntu one..toherwise i would have gone to #freenode
<Daxter> er if you had ubuntu one
<Fuchs> indeed :)
<Daxter> well ill be back to idling in #ubuntu, thanks!
<xnox> Unit193: any will do.
<xnox> Unit193: oh, it's done already, thanks =)
<n0rman> AlanBell: I requested a few days ago to have meetingology in #ubuntu-ni, you did it :) but looks like the bot has a ping timeout and he never go back to the channel, we are planning to have a meeting this weekend and we'd appreciate to have the bot in order to record the meeting :)
<AlanBell> yeah, so would I n0rman
<AlanBell> it is on the same server as ubottu and various other bots which are missing in action at the moment
<n0rman> AlanBell: oh, sorry, I forgot to check it beforse ask you :/ I supposed that it was just a lost connection and maybe it hadn't autojoin to #ubuntu-ni
<AlanBell> it should rejoin when the server comes back
<n0rman> AlanBell: oh ok, and sorry for the noise, thank you :)
<AlanBell> no problem :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-28
<xnox> can we at least have a bug bot in #ubuntu-meeting same as #ubuntu-devel?
<xnox> (until the real one is back)
<xnox> pleeeeease =)
<IdleOne> Unit193: ^
 * Ubuser Peja
 * Ubuser Aleksandar 
 * Ubuser mir Peja
<k1l> Ubuser: everything ok? :)
<Ubuser> yes
<Ubuser> sorry
<Ubuser> :)
<k1l> amsg and ame are very risky in freenode :)
<TheLordOfTime> and usually throw up red flags quikly.
<TheLordOfTime> quickly *
<Unit193> IdleOne: Sorry for the late response.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-29
<niko> !member
<ubot93> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<TheLordOfTime> ubottu and ubot93 are both in ubuntu, don't they conflict?
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> should be quieted in most channels now
<TheLordOfTime> still responding to "this factoid is missing" stuff
 * TheLordOfTime typo'd a factoid in #ubuntu, got two privmsgs.
<TheLordOfTime> one from ubot93 and the other from ubottu
<tsimpson> let me just give it a while and I'll get around to removing it from #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Unit193: wakey
<lubotu1> In #Ubuntu-US-AZ, paulmooring said: !$ I think is the last command run
<TheLordOfTime> what's ubot5's capabilities, dare I ask?  factoids?  bugbot?  or is it the same as Ubottu?
<Tm_T> ubottu's factoid clone IIRC
<ubottu> Tm_T: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> ubottu: but you are!
<ubottu> Tm_T: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> she's playing dumb again /:
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<tsimpson> TheLordOfTime: ubot5 is an ubottu clone that is (supposed to be) for non-ubuntu, but ubuntu related, channels
<TheLordOfTime> such as #ubuntuforums :P
<tsimpson> and #launchpad
<tsimpson> but we used to have more bots, so ubot5 took up the slack
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-30
<empty> need help
<Tm_T> empty: please elaborate
<empty> i wanted to join the irc.cryto.net:6667 network but is unable to connect
<empty> i tried to connect by "/server irc.cryto.net:6667" but i gave error "host name misspelled"!
<Tm_T> empty: I'm unsure how we could help
<k1l_> empty: this is not a technical support channel :/ better try #ubuntu
<Tm_T> or even better, support channel of your irc client (:
<empty> i was on it but didn't get any help so i tried here
<k1l_> empty: see the topic, why this is not the right channel :)
<empty> go it thanks
<IdleOne> k1l: You are right in telling users that this isn't a support channel. I think we should at least try to direct people to the correct help before chasing them out of this channel though.
<k1l> IdleOne: didnt i mention that #ubuntu would be more appropriate?
 * AlanBell was thinking that too
 * AlanBell polishes IdleOne's glasses
<IdleOne> IMHO #ubuntu would not have been more appropriate because it was an irc connection issue, probably #freenode
<k1l> well, connecting to another irc network would suit in #freenode either, imho. so i suggested #ubuntu
<IdleOne> I suppose you are correct also :)
<balloons> hello everyone
<balloons> it appears that the #ubuntu-quality channel is not being logged. This channel was re-opened after the ubuntu qatar loco team took over the ubuntu-qa moniker
<balloons> what needs to be done in order to make sure the channel is logged?
<tsimpson> balloons: you need to file a ticket to rt@ubuntu.com and request a log bot
<balloons> kk. ty tsimpson
<TheLordOfTime> Does ubot5 do logging?
<IdleOne> none of the ubottu clones do
<TheLordOfTime> okay, was curious, thanks.
<Aaron> hey can someone help me out?
<Aaron> I'm trying to see if i can change my email from timido@ubuntu.com to aaron@ubuntu.com?
<pleia2> Aaron: you'll want to submit a ticket for that rt@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> Aaron: actually, you don't own launchpad.net/~aaron
<pleia2> the @ubuntu.com address is your launchpad name
<pleia2> can't change it unless you change your launchpad name
<Aaron> oh cool
<Aaron> is it available?
<Aaron> lol that guy is not available
<Aaron> any more...
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-01
<Tm_T> k1l_: IdleOne: the correct place to find help to connect irc network is irc client support channel
<Tm_T> IMHO anyway
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-02
<maxwellwood> hey i was wondering if someone here could help me please
<TheLordOfTime> depends :P
<maxwellwood> well see :P
<maxwellwood> i have windows xp on one computer and i would like to dual boot it with ubuntu
<maxwellwood> but once i installed it and tried to run it...
<TheLordOfTime> /join #ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> you need support from #ubuntu i think
<k1l> maxwellwood: this is not a technical support channel. that would be #ubuntu
<maxwellwood> uhhhhhhh
<maxwellwood> ok
<maxwellwood> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-28
<marcus> hi all. i would like to ask for the ubuntulog bot to be added to our LoCo irc channel #ubuntu-ch
<DJones> marcus: From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots  You can ask for ubuntulog to be added to any official Ubuntu by emailing the request to rt@ubuntu.com.
<DJones>  If ubuntulog is present in your channel, you must add the following entry message, or a translated version of the message, via ChanServ:
<DJones> "Welcome to #channel. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService"
<DJones> marcus: Hope that helps get you sorted
<lubotu3> MartijnVdS called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<lubotu3> Mydim3 called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-30
<AlanBell> hi all, meeting starting now in #ubuntu-meeting about the IRCC nominations
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-24
<Tm_T> Zic: I'll readd you, one moment
<share> wwhy am I +q in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fuchs> that sounds like something for #ubuntu-ops
<share> ok
<share> im there too
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-25
<asullivan> i need help configuring my irc
<Fuchs> asullivan: #ubuntu then, probably. Unless you are a bit more specific what "configuring my irc" means, then we can point you at the right channel  (this one isn't it)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-23
<McPeter> hi, all (sorry for my english) just to know if it's normal i lost "Ubuntu IRC Team" satut ?
<Fuchs> McPeter: where?  here you certainly still have it (cloak)  If on launchpad: did you forget renewing it?
<McPeter> i think i forget renew-it :(
<McPeter> and few mounth i have big problem to login launchpad account
<Fuchs> then I think it can be re-added, just wait for someone from IRCC to show up here
<Fuchs> but you still have your launchpad account, yes? Could you link it?
<McPeter> https://launchpad.net/~mcpeter
<Fuchs> (si l'anglais ne vas pas: on peux aussi ecrire en Français, mais pour les autres ça va etre pire)
<McPeter> :)
<McPeter> i try write in english
<Fuchs> yeah, that doesn't look too bad. Just wait for someone from IRCC to show up here
<McPeter> but i know i'm horribilus
<Fuchs> If you had it, I assume it can be added again
<Fuchs> nah, it's perfectly readable
<McPeter> :)
<McPeter> thanks to read me
<Pici> McPeter: renewed
<McPeter> Pici, thanks !
<Pici> np :)
<niko> could you remove ubot9 from #ubuntu-fr ?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-24
<hggdh> Pici: ^
 * genii tries to entice someone by baking cookies
 * hggdh is on a diet, no sudars
<hggdh> sugars, even
<Unit193> Not in there anymore, hggdh.
<hggdh> Unit193: ack, and thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-25
<coolbhavi> hey guys
<coolbhavi> I am Bhavani shankar and I'm an ubuntu member.. I just logged in using my nick and its registered but I'm not able to have ubuntu cloak on there
<coolbhavi> can anyone please help me?
<k1l_> coolbhavi: you need the ircc to confirm the cloak request.
<coolbhavi> Thanks kll_  I am a member from 2007 and been a member of the cloaked irc team on LP too but this time when I logged in I realised my cloak was missing
<k1l_> coolbhavi: your account is registered 28 minutes ago.
<k1l_> maybe it got dropped due to not using it a long time or you changed the account?
<coolbhavi> last time I used it a month back and due to my busy schedule I dropped off for past month or month and half and I couldnt identify so I registered again
<coolbhavi> k1l_,
<k1l_> only one not marked away from the ircc is hggdh, maybe he can confirm
<coolbhavi> ok
<hggdh> coolbhavi: what is your Launchpad id?
 * c is around for cloak requests
<Unit193> c: Oh, oh, oh!  Can I have a cooler one?!
 * Unit193 shuts it and hides.
<c> don't be a Jason
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<c> whois him
<Unit193> Hah, wow.
<hggdh> c: thanks. We ust need coolbhavi to tell us his LP id so that we can check
<hggdh> s/ust/j&/
<c> hggdh: aye, just ping me when all is set :)
<hggdh> ack, thanks
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~bhavi
<hggdh> c: please set a cloak ubuntu/member/bhavi for coolbhavi
<c> set :)
<hggdh> c: in your debt
<hggdh> coolbhavi: you are all set
<c> anytime
 * nhandler still remembers when coolbhavi first earned that cloak :)
<coolbhavi> thanks guys :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-27
<Emerling> hi, i need help, i loss my cloack irc ubuntu member.
<Emerling> https://launchpad.net/~emerling
#ubuntu-irc 2016-11-28
<bottitytto> Hello! I would like an IRC cloak. :) My LP profile is: https://launchpad.net/~bottitytto
<Flannel> dax: Can you help bottitytto ^
<Flannel> dax: Thanks :)
<bottitytto> Thank you!
<dax> you're welcome :)
<Flannel> bottitytto: You may wish to add this nick to your IRC nicks on LP
<bottitytto> Right! I forgot to update that.
<bottitytto> Thank you.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-12-01
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
#ubuntu-irc 2016-12-03
<rthornton> whats up
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-27
<Saviq> hi all, could someone help us set up a redirect from #ubuntu-mir to #mirserver?
<pleia2> Saviq: did you start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/MovingChannels ?
<Nafallo> hiya. what's the channel for getting member cloaked again? :-)
<wxl> Nafallo: you're in the right place but you need an IRCC member and I'm not one. Might want to check over: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<dax> Pretty much it's just "link your Launchpad profile and wait for an IRCC person to show up"
<Nafallo> wxl: cheers, I'll have a read :-)
<dax> and since I'm feeling useful today, https://launchpad.net/~nafallo
<Nafallo> dax: cheers. http://nafallo.me/lp would have worked as well ;-)
<wxl> Nafallo: nah your launchpad is necessary to cloak you
<Nafallo> wxl: that's a redirect :-)
<wxl> oh jeez XD
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm. would op for a channel be linked to launchpad as well perhaps? I noticed I'm part of the team before my nickserv registration expired ;-)
<dax> assuming you mean #ubuntu-se: nobody's founder on it right now, so that's probably something to bring up to IRCC too when one shows up
<Nafallo> dax: I'm happy to me now that I've finally restored my IRC box after my colo server decided to die :-)
<Saviq> pleia2: exactly what I was looking for, thanks :)
<hggdh> dax: if you can, please add a cloak ubuntu/member/nafallo for Nafallo
<dax> hggdh, Nafallo: done :)
<hggdh> dax: thank you sir
<Nafallo> hggdh dax: thank you muchly :-)
<hggdh> Nafallo: our pleasure :-)
<Nafallo> so, should I become found of #ubuntu-se again while we're here? :-)
<Nafallo> founder
<hggdh> Nafallo: give us some time to discuss it
<Nafallo> hggdh: sure. no worries.
<Saviq> pleia2: right, so our problem is we have no op in either one atm, (the new one is not yet registered) any pointers on how to proceed?
<dax> have everyone leave the new one, first person to rejoin will get ops. for the old one, there are two people on the ACL (tvoss and dpm, both of whom haven't been around for a few weeks) and getting someone else added would need to go through IRCC (hi hggdh)
 * hggdh goes to read the backlog
<hggdh> Saviq: first of all, you need to follow dax's advice; then you should register the new channel
<hggdh> then we can add a redirect
<Saviq> hggdh: yup, just waiting for the last user to leave, will let you know, thanks
<hggdh> dax: can you please add +F to Nafallo on #ubuntu-se, and -F to freenode/staff?
<hggdh> or el, or Unit193, for that matter :-)
 * dax looks
<dax> 22:07 -- ChanServ: Flags +AFRefiorstv were set on Nafallo in #ubuntu-se.
<dax> 22:07 -- ChanServ: Flags -AFRefiorstv were set on freenode-staff in #ubuntu-se.
<hggdh> dax: as always, in your debt. Thank you.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-28
<Saviq> hggdh: hey, we're ready now to set up the redirect from #ubuntu-mir to #mir-server, whenever you can help, thanks!
<Fuchs> Saviq: - is used for namespace separation on freenode, which means you (Canonical, I assume) should register mir as a project, just as a sidenote
<Fuchs> as in: it's always #projectname and #projectname-*
<Fuchs> (best would be if a Canonical GC would e-mail us and tell us to please add mir to their namespace)
<Saviq> Fuchs: aha, not sure we need that as this is going to be the only channel, I suppose best make it #mirserver then
<Fuchs> then you should have the GC mail in and add that to the namespace, if possible :)
<Fuchs> I think personally I'd prefer mir, since then if you later need it  (e.g. mir-support, mir-wayland, mir-whatever) you could have it super easily
<Fuchs> anyway, for the above forward you need someone with +o in either channel (or make #mir-server a free target by setting the +F channelmode, but I'd not recommend that) so best someone from the IRCCouncil
<Saviq> yeah we "lost" the other two ops in #ubuntu-mir
<Saviq> so need someone with powers, hggdh said yesterday he can help
<Fuchs> so just sit in here and wait for one of them to wake up, in the meantime you could tell a Canonical GC to please drop us a short mail  (two-liner is entirely sufficient) to add mir to your namespace to projects@freenode.net, and we gladly shall
<Saviq> Fuchs: and by "GC" you mean?
<Fuchs> yeah, he can either use the council account that seems to have flags, or tell us to override something
<Fuchs> Saviq: group contact, Canonical should know who these are, I think they recently changed
<Saviq> ok I'll find out, thanks
<Fuchs> Saviq: the people who are the interface between Canonical and us  (freenode)
<Fuchs> great, thank you :)
<Saviq> right, yeah
<Fuchs> if there are any urgencies in the meantime, do let us know, then we shall see how we can fix them :)
<Fuchs> for the forward we'd rather have the okay from the IRCC (or them doing it) though, just to be sure that this is all well
<Saviq> kk
<popey> Right, I don't think we have a GC anymore.
<popey> I'm happy to be "it" if needed.
<Saviq> Fuchs: any idea how to proceed ↑?
<Saviq> hggdh: hey, when you're around, we'd like to take care of the #ubuntu-mir redirect - I am op of the target #mir-server now - Fuchs suggested that we should ask for the "mir" namespace then, but we seem to have lost our GC... so not sure how to proceed
<Fuchs> Saviq: you didn't lose your GC(s), I assume you weren't able to find them, then. That's okay (well, probably something Canonical should fix internally, so people know who to poke), we'll quickly discuss it internally and poke them for you :)
<Saviq> thanks, yeah, our IRC docs listed an old GC...
<Fuchs> yeah, I can guess which one. No worries, I just need the okay from someone, then I'll go and poke them for you and ask if adding #mir-* to the namespace is fine and, to shorten things, if a forward from #ubuntu-mir is fine. If we have the okay, I'm sure one of the ubuntu IRCC can set up your forward  (or ask us to if needed)
<Fuchs> also I'll gently nudge them to update internal documentation, then :)
<Saviq> Yeah, thanks :)
<Fuchs> welcome :)
<Fuchs> sorry for the confusion
<Fuchs> mind that technically the ubuntu folks can decide to do the forward already in the meantime, I certainly won't stop them, I'd just like the #mir-* thing being solved along, otherwise this will be a potential future issue, and they might prefer Canonical okay as well
<dax> you need +s in the target channel to mlock +f, right? if so, probably would go faster if Saviq does /msg chanserv flags #mir-server UbuntuIrcCouncil +s
<Fuchs> yes
<Fuchs> (for the "you need ..." part, otherwise you know ubuntu policies better than I do :))
<dax> Yeah. I obviously can't speak for them, and am not particularly speaking for anyone other than me right now, but probably the easiest way is to do that and have an IRCCer deal with all the redirection, then drop the access if desired afterwards.
<Fuchs> sounds good, so we only need IRCC and I will take care of the mir side as per here and internal channel
<Saviq> Fuchs: "[ChanServ] Flags +s were set on UbuntuIrcCouncil in #mir-server."
<Fuchs> okay, then for the forward you only need IRCC now, as we won't do it without their okay (and then technically they can do it themselves). Thanks :)
<Saviq> ack
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-30
<Saviq> hggdh: when you have a moment, would you please have a look at the #ubuntu-mir → #mir-server redirect?
<Fuchs> hggdh: wrt the above: the canonical side nodded it off :)
<hggdh> Saviq: done
<hggdh> Fuchs: thank you :-)
<Fuchs> welcome :)
<Saviq> hggdh: Fuchs thanks!
<Fuchs> welcome :)
<Saviq> any way we can force folks off to the new channel?
<Saviq> or do I just ask them politely? ;)
<Fuchs> well, yes
<Fuchs> but no friendly ones, so I'd go with politely asking,
<Fuchs> then a cs clear after a week or two maybe
<Fuchs> (/msg chanserv help clear users)
<Fuchs> without checking, please make sure the old channel has the forward mlocked and guard enabled,
<Fuchs> otherwise this will go a bit wrong once the channel empties
<Saviq> I will
<Fuchs> great :)
<hggdh> Saviq: it is mode-loked to +imnstf #mir-server, and guard is on
<hggdh> /loked/locked/
<Fuchs> wonderful
<Fuchs> bit of an overkill but of course works
<Saviq> hggdh: can you set the topic please? or give me rights to do so?
<Saviq> /topic We have moved to #mir-server, please type /join #mir-server to get to us
<hggdh> Saviq: topic is now set as you requested
#ubuntu-irc 2017-12-01
<Unit193> popey: I note you don't have ubuntulog in #mir-server, though next ubuntulog restart it'll likely slide over.
